# Ariens 926056 vs. Honda HSS928TCD



## Locallawncare

So basically I am looking to upgrade my dual stage snow-blower. A little background information, I run a snow removal business in my town and currently do about 26 properties, I own 2 single stage toros, 1 2-cycle, and a new 621qzr, I also own an ariens 624 which has served me well however it doesn't have the shear snow moving ability the I may require when we get the next heavy dumping. I prefer using single stages however they do have their limitations. SO basically the question I have is between 2 high end snow blowers: Ariens 926056 vs. Honda HSS928TCD these are both full snow-blowers, both have hydro drive, tracks, etc. I am looking for anyone with some insist between the two, I have looked over the specs multiple times and watched numerous videos on both, the Honda is a little more however that isn't a deal breaker, I just want a good machine, I am a fan of ariens but have no doubt that honda is also a fantastic machine. here are some pricing options and a couple video links if anyone is interested, I have included prices for a non hydro ariens as well as the non full featured honda simply for price comparison sake, thanks.

Ariens Track Pro 28 $2956 so basically a $400 upgrade for hydro
Ariens HydroTrack Pro 28 $3364

Honda HSS928TC 28" $3299 so baasically $600 for a powered chute, battery, maybe some other
Honda HSS928TCD 28" $3899 stuff I'm missing

Honda just beasting it through some snow





Ariens just beasting through some snow


----------



## Rockproof

Recent post by a member. There is a bit of emotion in this one but it will probably at least give you some preliminary food for though on those two machines...

Here is the post: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/7546-new-honda-928-wheels.html

You may also want to go to the OP's profile as I think he has several more threads on both of those machines..


----------



## ken53

I run a small business myself, non snow blower related. As a business owner you should be thinking about repairs and parts availability. Down time is far more important. Customers don't hear excuses. 

Check the local dealers parts counters. Ask them, do you stock Hydro drives now today on the shelf. Do you stock a track now today on the shelf. How about disk drive wheels, belts, carburetors, gears, cables, etc. Some areas are well supported for Ariens and others are well supported for Honda. There is no new snow blower that is junk, just snow blowers that are not supported.

Speaking of belts... to the best of my knowledge all blowers are driven by belts, regardless of hydro driven or not. The hydro drive is only for the wheels and has nothing to do with the auger or blower, as you probably know already.

Also the quickest way to be repaired and back to your customer, is many times to repair it yourself. Look hard at the workings of that machine and ask yourself, which one do I want to repair in a snow bank when its 15 degrees out side.

Another site that might be of more help to you because it has more professionals active right now is the PlowSite.

http://www.plowsite.com/

Just my 2 cents worth. If we all think the same the world would become very boring. 

Oops... I forgot to say welcome to this site, where egos should run low and information high. 

Ken


----------



## scipper77

I couldn't help but notice that neither video showed a machine that cleaned down the the pavement. 

My neighbor has a Honda track drive. I believe it is the non Canadian non delux version of the hydro unit you priced. It is really nice but in my opinion the track drive makes it hard to maneuver. 

Are you clearing whole driveways with these blowers or are you plowing and hitting up walkways? I can't even have a useful opinion unless I know how much snow you need to move and how precise the areas you use it in are.

I can say that what I see used by snow removal guys are wheeled ariens units.


----------



## db9938

I know that with Honda tracked units, you can adjust the auger height, and therefore how close the scraper bar engages the ground. For some, this is can be a foot pedal, and some simply allow for a travel mode or engage mode. 

I would assume that the Ariens tracked model has a similar feature.


----------



## Thump_rrr

I recently purchased a 2009 HS928TCD

The 2014 has a few different features but nothing game changing.
It has a larger fuel tank, 8% faster forward speed (not needed in my opinion because the machine is plenty fast), an hour meter, relocated skid shoes.

Yesterday I put it through its first real test.
The temperature was 2C or 35F and the snow was wet and over 20" deep since it wasn't cleared for the last 2 weeks when my old blower blew up.
My summer car has been sitting in the driveway for the last 2 months due to a renovation project that was on hold so I had no choice but to make one pass between it and the wall.

I eased the blower forward with the auger height set around the middle and went at the top I the pile. I blew the snow clear over the mustang, the second parking spot to its right, the 8' wide walkway and clear into my side lot.

There are a few things I noticed about this blower which may or may not be important to you.
The first is that you need to be careful not to blow the snow clear into the neighbors property.
Reverse speed isn't lightning quick and with a tracked unit you can't just haul it backwards like I did with my old unit.
This unit will be a pig to manhandle if it is dead since it is track drive.

Please remember that Canadian Deluxe models have options not found in the USA.
12V starter with onboard battery, joystick chute control, hand operated infinitely adjustable gas assisted auger height adjustment.

My local Honda dealer did not have half the shear bolts or either belt in stock.
His prices were 3 times higher than prices I found online at US websites.
A few examples. $99.99 for the shop manual while I purchased it from Honda via Amazon for $39.99 + $17.00 shipping to Canada (free shipping to anywhere in the USA)
$79.99 for the Auger belt while it is only $20.71 online. I purchased the 2 belts including shipping for $40.74.


----------



## db9938

Something also to consider, will you be maintaining these machines in-house or will you be taking them to the dealer?

If you plan to maintain them in-house, then the non-hydro units are going to be much simpler, and cheaper to maintain. Most, if not all, hydro units will have to go to the dealership for repair. 

This by no means is to imply that hydro units are more susceptible in requiring such repairs, but we all know crap happens. On the flip side though, if you read through these threads, you rarely find a broken hydro. And I think that is safe to say about any of the brands that offer hydro.


----------



## sr71

When I made my decision to buy it came down to the engine. I have never had any problems with a Honda small engine .... and this continues with my 1132.


----------



## petersd

I've got a Honda 1332 TCD. I went with Honda as IMO they make great small engine products. There water pumps, generators, outboard motors, etc. will run for a long time with basic maintenance. 

I have close to 6 hrs on mine and I LOVE it. It chews through the snow and grader ridges with ease. Starts great and I know that it will be very reliable and work for a long time with the general Honda reliability behind it.

And like others will say, just try to keep the snow on your property, as these things can really throw the white stuff.

Best of luck with your purchase.


----------



## Locallawncare

Thanks for all of the responses everyone, I live in Ontario, Canada so I am aware of the differences between U.S.A. vs. Canada versions. Yes cleaning down to pavement is important to me, I feel that any machine can do this, it is more a matter of properly adjusting the scraper and skid shoes. The videos were examples I found, I believe the 1st one was a gravel driveway. The snow in my area cab differ, we can get 5cm-30cm of fluff or same amounts only heavy and wet. Reapirs would be made by me unless it was a warranty item. Thanks to Rockproof for the link I read through the whole thing, somehow I doubt the the Ariens was such a POS, my 624 can get through wet stuff no problem, just have to spray the entire housing/impeller area with Fluid Film. Yes I aslo know and am a member on Plowsite, however that site is as the title suggests, more about plowing and has some information on blowers. I do all of my driveways with blowers, like I mentioned the single stage toros are great 80% of the time, I am looking for a machine that will save my arse one day. I guess what I am saying is that my 624 is lacking in shear snow moving ability it simply has too small of auger/impeller combo that simply has too much overflow happening and lacks the traction to bust through repeated snowbanks without strenuous effort., that being said the distance a blower can blow is almost irrelevant to me as most of the driveways in my area are close together and blowing snow on another driveway is a big no no. Rather the ability to throw the snow low to the ground and not very far is more appealing to me, this also keeps the wind from blowing it back. I am partial to Ariens having owned one, but Honda is defiantly on my radar, I'm sure I could get by with a wheeled model but I fell the track is the best fit, especially because I mainly use the single stage and only need the 2-stage for when things get hairy. Another thing to mention is that I am loading and unloading the blower into the back of a truck with ramps, wondering if the track models can lift the housing high enough as to not bottom out on the ramp when loading, my wheeled model is light and is easy to just push down on the handles and drive up. I thank everyone for their valuable input and hope I answered a couple questions on my needs/want/concerns, here is a picture of my blower, thanks.


----------



## ken53

Locallawncare said:


> Thanks for all of the responses everyone, I live in Ontario, Canada so I am aware of the differences between U.S.A. vs. Canada versions. Yes cleaning down to pavement is important to me, I feel that any machine can do this, it is more a matter of properly adjusting the scraper and skid shoes. The videos were examples I found, I believe the 1st one was a gravel driveway. The snow in my area cab differ, we can get 5cm-30cm of fluff or same amounts only heavy and wet. Reapirs would be made by me unless it was a warranty item. Thanks to Rockproof for the link I read through the whole thing, somehow I doubt the the Ariens was such a POS, my 624 can get through wet stuff no problem, just have to spray the entire housing/impeller area with Fluid Film. Yes I aslo know and am a member on Plowsite, however that site is as the title suggests, more about plowing and has some information on blowers. I do all of my driveways with blowers, like I mentioned the single stage toros are great 80% of the time, I am looking for a machine that will save my arse one day. I guess what I am saying is that my 624 is lacking in shear snow moving ability it simply has too small of auger/impeller combo that simply has too much overflow happening and lacks the traction to bust through repeated snowbanks without strenuous effort., that being said the distance a blower can blow is almost irrelevant to me as most of the driveways in my area are close together and blowing snow on another driveway is a big no no. Rather the ability to throw the snow low to the ground and not very far is more appealing to me, this also keeps the wind from blowing it back. I am partial to Ariens having owned one, but Honda is defiantly on my radar, I'm sure I could get by with a wheeled model but I fell the track is the best fit, especially because I mainly use the single stage and only need the 2-stage for when things get hairy. Another thing to mention is that I am loading and unloading the blower into the back of a truck with ramps, wondering if the track models can lift the housing high enough as to not bottom out on the ramp when loading, my wheeled model is light and is easy to just push down on the handles and drive up. I thank everyone for their valuable input and hope I answered a couple questions on my needs/want/concerns, here is a picture of my blower, thanks.


I did happen to see you on the PlowSite after I suggested it. Sorry about that 

FWIW, My Platinum 30" has a surprising amount of power for a non pro model. I only had it a short time, but I did run it into some EOD banks of 36" deep. The governor did kick in, but it takes a surprising lot to make that engine work. 

The front end is balanced "noticeably" heavier then the pro model, although total weight is a little lighter. I see the heavy front end as a plus. 

The Auto steer kicks out "both" wheels when one wheel speeds up by the steering action of the operator. (So I don't see how it can cause swerving in when going strait.) It really works nice and never slips when driving hard into banks or heavy snow. 
I do worry about the fact that auto steer is new and we don't know how durable it is yet.

The LCT 414cc 20ftlb engine claims ball bearings. The cart racers like it. 

As you said, I also could care less about distance, but it can easily throw 40-50 feet when the snow is deep enough to fill the impeller drum.

I try to always do my own repairs so Ariens simple design is a must for me because they are unbelievably easy to work on and parts are cheap. You already know this I'm sure 

The price here was $1599. I decided that I could own two of these for the price of one comparable premium brand model. (I did only buy one.) In "real life", two machines raises the up time verse down time a tremendous amount. 

PS: 
I did try out a Ariens 28" pro with tracks on dry black top. The Auto Steer made it easier to turn than I ever expected. 

Good Luck
If I can help anymore just ask.

Ken


----------



## nt40lanman

I think you're splitting hairs. Either machine will do fine for you. Personally I prefer cheaper and simpler to fix equipment. You could have 2 seriously great Ariens for the price of one of those hydro drive units.

Edit: Also, I'd get one of those trailer hitch carriers and see if that works for you with a ramp, rather than going up to the truck bed every time. Might make things safer.


----------



## Locallawncare

Thanks again for the input, there is a trade show coming up in the week, I will have a chance to look at both machines then, hopefully they have them there, at least I will be able to check them out in person. To be honest before I started this thread I was kinda set on the Ariens Pro Track 28, either hydro or non hydro, but now I'm starting to like the Honda models, I like the fact of having on board 12v start, but it seems like the chute rotation is pretty slow with the powered unit, not a huge deal breaker just something I noticed, also the price difference, however all of their models are hydro drive which says something, where as ariens just came out with this a few years ago. I also prefer the side mounted skid shoes, again not a huge deal because you can change then to the side on the Honda. The ariens has a bigger motor but again it's not a Honda engine, I think the Honda would use less fuel, again very minor in my opinion. I really do feel as I am splitting hairs, the only thing that has me worried about the Ariens are the few bad reveiws saying it can't throw the snow very far, which to be honest seems like B.S., so agin after countined research I am still very confused.


----------



## Thump_rrr

Locallawncare said:


> Thanks again for the input, there is a trade show coming up in the week, I will have a chance to look at both machines then, hopefully they have them there, at least I will be able to check them out in person. To be honest before I started this thread I was kinda set on the Ariens Pro Track 28, either hydro or non hydro, but now I'm starting to like the Honda models, I like the fact of having on board 12v start, but it seems like the chute rotation is pretty slow with the powered unit, not a huge deal breaker just something I noticed, also the price difference, however all of their models are hydro drive which says something, where as ariens just came out with this a few years ago. I also prefer the side mounted skid shoes, again not a huge deal because you can change then to the side on the Honda. The ariens has a bigger motor but again it's not a Honda engine, I think the Honda would use less fuel, again very minor in my opinion. I really do feel as I am splitting hairs, the only thing that has me worried about the Ariens are the few bad reveiws saying it can't throw the snow very far, which to be honest seems like B.S., so agin after countined research I am still very confused.


I have to say I would have liked the chute rotation to be slower than it is.
It is easy to over rotate while on the move trying to do a few things at once.
I must admit though that I've only used it once so far so time will tell once I get used to the machine.


----------



## Piedmont

I would get the Honda, I think the choice is pretty easy IMHO. 

The Honda has been around for over 15 years with minimal changes to the design, it's tried and true. It's also designed for commercial use first and foremost everything about it is commercial grade. The only thing I see commercial about the Ariens is the engine block. The Honda comes with a 3 year commercial warranty the Ariens 90 day. That tells me, Honda knows even under the most stressful commercial settings their blowers should last at least 3 years, Ariens has apparently done some testing and found their products under those conditions will typically survive 90 days. 

When looking through craigslist for snow blowers (I live in New England) there was 1 Honda snow blower for sale in Massachusetts, 1 in Vermont, 0 in New Hampshire, 0 in Maine, 0 in Rhode Island, 0 in Connecticut and there's Honda snow blowers all over the place why aren't people selling them? I can only think because of satisfaction. 

Nothing throws snow like a Honda and when you need throw that feature is really sweet. 

I think just the fact the Honda has a 3 year commercial warranty and the Ariens has a 90 day tells you a lot about the machines. If you stick around this forum long enough, I think you'll find most people who have used another brand and now have a Honda would agree there's hardly a comparison. I'm a Toro fan, but recently moved up to a Honda and there's no comparison. I see it all the time with Ariens owners as well, after switching to a Honda would agree their Ariens was nice... but nothing like a Honda. Good luck!


----------



## petersd

Get the Honda. I've got the 1332 TCD and love it. 
For using it to climb up ramps into a truck box it works great. I have a set of 6.5' tri fold ramps. Make sure ramps are secured to truck. Then push down on the handles a but to lift the auger as you first hit ramp. It will climb up real nice.
To unload, just back it out and push down a bit as you hit the ground to keep the auger from hitting the ramp.


----------



## Locallawncare

Thanks for the info piedmont, I had no idea how great the warranty was, this is a big factor in such an expensive machine. Also thanks petersd for the info on loading, that was concern I had in general for tracked machines, I was worried about the angle of the ramps bottoming out on the housing, especially since these machines are fairly heavy when compared to my ariens 624 which is easy to push down on the handles in order to lift the housing and clear the ramps for loading. I guess I will be getting a Honda, just have to save up a little bit for it, I originally thought that the Ariens Pro Track 28 was expensive, then opted to get a hydro which is about $400 more and now the Honda which is even more, however I believe in buying something once, although my used 624 got me through my first winter of snow removal business. I am still doing research on these machines and look forward to seeing them in person before making my final decision. Thanks. Any additional info or opinions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonysak

Locallawncare said:


> Thanks for the info piedmont, I had no idea how great the warranty was, this is a big factor in such an expensive machine. Also thanks petersd for the info on loading, that was concern I had in general for tracked machines, I was worried about the angle of the ramps bottoming out on the housing, especially since these machines are fairly heavy when compared to my ariens 624 which is easy to push down on the handles in order to lift the housing and clear the ramps for loading. I guess I will be getting a Honda, just have to save up a little bit for it, I originally thought that the Ariens Pro Track 28 was expensive, then opted to get a hydro which is about $400 more and now the Honda which is even more, however I believe in buying something once, although my used 624 got me through my first winter of snow removal business. I am still doing research on these machines and look forward to seeing them in person before making my final decision. Thanks. Any additional info or opinions is greatly appreciated.


What did you end up getting? I was looking at the Hydro Pro Track 32" myself but no local dealer stocked anything tracked, then again the Hydro Pro Track. I didn't wan to get into a special order on the Ariens in case I didn't like it. I also saw the weight of them as a setback. The 32" was over 400lbs which I though was nuts. I'm sure the 28" was up there too.


----------



## Locallawncare

Haven't got one yet, just been dreaming, so far this winter has been light snowfalls, however there has been a lot of them, lol. My toro 621 does a great job on these small snowfalls, it's super fast, often times I show up to house where a neighbor is out shoveling and I am done and gone before they even put a dent in their driveway and I can see them look over and scratch their head, like wtf just happened? lol. Anyways back to the snowblower, I have come to the conclusion that when the times come I will get the honda 928tcd, I love the fact that it has powered chute contorls as well as onboard electric start, the ariens has e-start too but only on the 32" model, and I have heard that the chute controls are quick, however they are not built and designed very well at all. As I mentioned before this will be the blower the saves me when we get a real dumping, however for the time being I am just waiting to see how things go this season and then commit for next season, I would hate to buy it this winter and never really get to test, sorry for the long response, anyone with additional input is more than welcome to chime in, thanks.


----------

